# Has anyone ever.....



## GAMike (Jun 22, 2011)

filled their carboy with co2 before racking to make sure the oxygen doesn't hurt the wine? I'm just thinking of different ways to eliminate some of the problems I may run into in wine making. I've heard different things along the lines of racking gently to make sure to not get too much oxygen in the wine and just thought it might be better if you get all the oxygen out of the carboy first.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 22, 2011)

Some of us use Argon for this very purpose. I only use it for short term topping up.


----------



## GAMike (Jun 29, 2011)

i figured someone had already though of that. what is the advantages of argon over co2?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 29, 2011)

Argon is heavier then C02


----------

